
Ask HN: Are companies averse to hiring remote developers from the Bay Area? - cutty
I was laid off from my job recently but immediately started applying to new jobs. I&#x27;m expanding the job search to include remote positions at companies that might be located outside of California. Unfortunately I haven&#x27;t heard back from any of them. I wonder if it has to do with the current job market being so competitive, or if my resume is weak, or if those companies think my salary expectation would be too high and they won&#x27;t be able to match it, so they&#x27;re not going to bother considering me as a candidate. I know when my previous company was hiring, we stopped reviewing most resumes from local Bay Area developers because it knew it couldn&#x27;t match their salary expectations.<p>On a side note: I have about 5 years of experience as a backend developer. I&#x27;d be happy to share my resume&#x2F;LinkedIn over email if anyone is aware of any opportunities!
======
uberman
I'm going to echo your assumption that most remote employers will just not
bother reviewing CVs from bay area devs.

I guess looking at it from a different angle, as a bay area dev are you going
to accept a long term position that comes with an 80k compensation package?

If in your cover letter you were to indicate that you would entertain a long
term commitment at a rate typical with that of the remote company's on premise
employees. Perhaps you would get more interest. Just a thought.

Best of luck on your job search. For good measure you might post your core
skills here. You never know who is going to read this...

~~~
cutty
Well, as an unemployed dev currently making 0k, yes, I would take it. Thanks
for the suggestion!

~~~
uberman
As would I in your shoes! The rub is as a potential employer, I would be
questioning if you will still be here in 6 months or will you spend your time
as an employee looking for something "more appropriate"

I want to be clear that this is not any kind of know on you. You might be the
perfect long term person for the job. You just need some kind of hook to
convince potential employers that you are not a drive by.

~~~
cutty
Yeah that totally makes sense, I understand why potential employers would have
concerns. For what its worth, I was at one company for 4 years and about 1
year at my previous company prior to getting let go. I hope the tenure at my
first company demonstrates that I'm not just a job hopper and do prefer to
stick around and grow.

~~~
souprock
You might not be a job hopper by Bay Area standards.

I've been at the same place since 2005.

Not many places want to train you and reveal trade secrets, only to see you
disappear.

------
shams93
You don't need to tell remote employers where you're located until after they
get a chance to interview you, you could say you live in California without
being super specific as to where in California you live. Since the job is
remote they only need to know roughly where you live. After they hire you they
may find out but then they have decided you're great for their team.

------
lancefisher
We have several engineering positions open at onXmaps. We’re a mapping app for
the outdoors with a good offline experience. Our first app was for hunters,
and now we have an offroad app too. Check us out
[https://www.onxmaps.com/careers](https://www.onxmaps.com/careers)

We hire remote, but don’t target expensive areas in our recruiting. However,
we won’t turn down a good candidate based on location (as long as you’re in
the US). If your resume looks good, a short call with our recruiter will get
us on the same page regarding comp. We are competitive, but not with FAANG.

~~~
codingdave
I like the work you are doing - I had been meaning to write a mapping app for
rockhounders for years, to let us know whether we are on public land or not,
but I saw your product and decided not to do it because although we aren't
your target market nor does your product do exactly what is needed - it is
close enough to do the trick, and I'd rather see where you go with it than try
to re-invent something similar.

------
bowlich
I know several employers who hire remote, and it isn't a Bay Area thing --
they won't employ anyone in the state of the CA, for the same reasons they
won't employ international employees -- they see CA legislation as too onerous
to be bothered with dealing with when they can hire devs out of states with
more lax employment laws.

~~~
jonathanyc
Given that CA is an at-will employment state, “states with more lax employment
laws” really sounds like a euphemism for “states which allow non-competes”—in
CA non-competes are unenforceable. Do you happen to have any more specifics?
I’d be really interested to know.

------
chmaynard
Just curious, why live in one of the most expensive places on earth and seek
work for an employer in a different locale? Are you tied to the Bay Area for
personal reasons?

~~~
cutty
The primary reason I want to remain in the Bay Area is because my family and
friends are here. I grew up in the Bay Area and can't imagine packing my bags
and leaving them behind. That being said, I'm unemployed and not in a position
to be picky. If the opportunity is great, I'll be open to relocating.

------
larsonlaidlaw
I'm looking for a backend/Node developer for a 3-6 month contract. Let me know
if you want to chat.

------
probinso
On your resume pot you time zone, not your location

------
tawayfree
If you need any mock interviews I am willing to help for free.

~~~
cutty
I'd appreciate that! What's the best way to contact you?

~~~
tawayfree
tipefracli@wemel.site, please use this one as the other one already expired.

~~~
tawayfree
Thanks for HN not providing us a way to share an email address privately, I
know I know we? keep things simple just down vote.

~~~
cutty
Thanks so much, just sent you on an email.

